# Converting coleman stove



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

I have an old coleman stove that runs on white gas however the fuel is not only scarce it is insanely expensive so I would like to convert it to use unleaded gasoline but I cannot find a conversion kit. is there one available or am I better off to stick with cooking over a campfire.


----------



## conversion van man (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a duel fuel coleman stove. It use white gas or unlead fuel. But never use unleaded fuel indoors. Your stove might be the same as mine. Mine was built in 1994.


----------

